# Estate Agents



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello Forum,

I'd like to find out if you all have got details of good and trustworthy agents (with whom you've ideally had dealings) for Marina/JBR properties (flats) to recommend?

Please feel free to PM in the event that recommending constitutes a breach of the terms of the forum - although logically this is just the kind of info which would be very useful to lot of us struggling to find a home not to mention prevent repetition of mistakes & errors 

Many thanks to all in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Recommendations are allowed & always have been. What is not allowed is people who post simply to promote their own businesses.

A lovely letting agent for you: Lianne at Parkvale. A clasy British woman who has been here for years and is totally honest.

050 940 0864

[email protected]


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Recommendations are allowed & always have been. What is not allowed is people who post simply to promote their own businesses.
> 
> A lovely letting agent for you: Lianne at Parkvale. A clasy British woman who has been here for years and is totally honest.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Elphaba (as always - Will definitely use! Also, I do hope the members will continue to populate this thread so that we get a good list of trusted individuals to help alleviate some of the pain associated with navigating past the (sometimes vicious & mostly carnivorous) hordes of agents operating here


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

dash567 said:


> Thanks very much Elphaba (as always - Will definitely use! Also, I do hope the members will continue to populate this thread so that we get a good list of trusted individuals to help alleviate some of the pain associated with navigating past the (sometimes vicious & mostly carnivorous) hordes of agents operating here


Marc that posts in the forum is an estate agent and from the UK he is very helpful you should send him a PM and see if he can help.

Debbie


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I used Exclusive Real Estate when I rented my place back in November and would recommend them. They are UK owned and also factor the property and take care of any maintenance. Tel No. is 04 323 7343


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

Brilliant - Thanks! 



Glasceb said:


> I used Exclusive Real Estate when I rented my place back in November and would recommend them. They are UK owned and also factor the property and take care of any maintenance. Tel No. is 04 323 7343


----------

